# opinions on sweeper brands for immed. purchse



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

I did a search and am looking for feedback from owners. We recently landed several box stores for 3 year deals however, the lot sweeping was a dealbreaker and like a fool we accepted. I am in the market for a sweeper truck at now. I have looked at tymco 210s and have begun shopping around for other brands. After mulching some of these sites I could see how a truck sweeper could speed things up on landscape jobs as well. I do not know much about these units but we would be doing litter sweeping a few days a week and sites are several miles away from each other currently so highway travel is needed. We do sand cleanup on a few properties still and already have the bobcat with sweeper attachment but looking at the truck units, can something like a tymco 210 handle some of the sand well or am i wasting my time? Anyone know of a reputable dealer for used units around Massachusetts not looking to spend $80kplus on a new one. Since I ve been contemplating this purchase we have been approached by several other property owners for services so I m sure we can keep it busy I am just looking for feedback on the different brands out there such as Schwartze, nightHawk, tymco, elgin, among others. If anyone has one of these units for sale close by please let me know. Thanks


----------

